# PHPost 1.09 installieren



## demut (30. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe versucht auf einem Webserver PHPost 1.09 zu installieren, jedoch kann ich das Programm nicht anwenden, da offenbar die Rechte falsch gesetzt sind. Da aber die offizielle Homepage wohl nicht mehr existiert und ich auch nach 2 Stunden Google nichts gefunden habe, rufe ich hier um Hilfe: Wie bringe ich PHPost zum laufen, bzw genauer: Wie muss ich die Rechte vergeben?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Neurodeamon (30. Juni 2004)

Kenne das Programm leider nicht, ich bin V-Webmail nutzer 

Aber Fehlermeldungen könnten evtl. helfen, bzw. wo bekomme ich den Quellcode her, dann kann ich mir die Software mal anschauen.

Die Anwendung wird scheinbar nicht mehr weiterentwickelt. Hmm.


----------



## demut (30. Juni 2004)

Ich hab PHPost über die Standardserverumgebung von http://www.pd-admin.de geladen, eine gescheite Downloadquelle finde ich nicht.

Die Fehlermeldung die ich bekomme stammt vom CGI Wrapper, der mir sagt, das Group writeable an ist, eine Änderung der Rechte macht aber keinen Unterschied.

Ich nehm auch gerne ein anderes, simples Webmailscript, prinzipiell wäre das wohl sogar sinnvoll wenn PHPost nicht weiterentwickelt wird. Anforderungen wären: Simple Installation und Bedienung. Man sollte unbedingt sich mit belibigen POP3 Konten einloggen können.


----------



## Neurodeamon (30. Juni 2004)

http://www.fruitsalad.org/people/laszlof/packages/v-webmail-1.5.0.tar.gz

Original Website:
http://www.v-webmail.co.uk/

Das ist die open-source Version vom sonst kommerziellen v-webmail, soweit ich weiß ist die noch frei nutzbar. Der Programmierer war bei der Armee und hatte keine Zeit, also hat er es als Opensource freigegeben. Mittlerweile hat er seinen Wehrdienst beendet und die neuen Versionen der Software kosten wieder um die 200 Euro (je nach Lizenz). Allerdings gibt es bisher nur die Version 1.5.1 mit mickrigen Bugfixes.

Die Software unterstützt POP sowie SMTP und läßt sich relativ einfach konfigurieren. Innerhalb von 5 Minuten ist die Software lauffähig. Ideal wäre ein eigenes Serversystem um bestimmte Pfade außerhalb des erreichbaren Webspaces anzulegen, aber es geht auch wunderbar mit normalem Webspace.

Ansonsten kann ich Uebimiau, Popper und Squirrelmail empfehlen. HordeWebmail würde ich eher von abraten, da unbedingt die Hordesoftware auf dem Server sein muss.


----------

